# Flagman working hard in Lowell



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

Took this photo of a flagman working hard on Route 38 in Lowell.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Imagine if someone saw a Police Officer doing that on a detail.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Good thing this guy wasn't doing that detail in Somerville where an officer saved a child's life after the father ran to him for help. Oh yeah, and this idiot costs the taxpayer more than a detail officer. Be interesting to see if even one news media picks up and uses this photo.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I just saw the story on channel 4, I love how they say the the guy ran to the construction site and the officer just happened to be there.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

If I ever sat on the ground like that on a detail I would be sent home, Have a letter in my file and more than likely would not be allowed to work another detail for a long time.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Inspector said:


> Good thing this guy wasn't doing that detail in Somerville where an officer saved a child's life after the father ran to him for help. Oh yeah, and this idiot costs the taxpayer more than a detail officer. Be interesting to see if even one news media picks up and uses this photo.


I was thinking exactly the same thing!


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Send it to Mike Beaudet at Fox 25!!! He eats shit up like that!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Send it to Michelle McPhee.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I hate to break it to you guys, and I think most of you are aware of this. The general public, fueled by the anti LE media and potiticians resent you guys. It doesn't matter if any of you save a busload of babys and nuns on their way to church from and active shooter who's a fulltime flagman, you represent authority and remind the pols that their social programs don't work with every arrest you make. Until the media is more balanced and shows the LE vs flagman debate for what it is not a thing will change its disgusting.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Agreed the media is biased, but every one of the "police on detail help or save or capture stories" definitively help us with our flagmen fight. Speaking for my area the great majority would rather have a cop on detail than a flagman. Boston and several other cities and towns are keeping police details, because they know it is better, safer and more cost effective. 

There will always be cop haters, but it is not those who we need to convince. It is the great majority that are uninformed or misinformed.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

nice pic, did you have to turn around to get it, or was he impeding traffic enough for you to plan ahead? ;-)


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

I forgot to mention that his eyes were closed. Already sent to Michele


----------

